# Having a goal



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

One of the things that makes this forum so good is the cross-section of members, abilities and goals. We aren't composed purely of beginners, and neither of gobbledygook-talking experts. We have our fair share of both, as well as plenty in between too. Some just want a quick brew, and some want to compare the molecular weight of an acid contained in a Kenyan versus a Costa Rican. Both are welcome and neither (hopefully) feel left out.

Personally I'm one of those who needs to push myself. I like to learn. I met someone recently who said they didn't want to compete because they didn't feel they had anything to prove. I see it differently, as to me competing is not about proving... it's about *im*proving. Competing this year gave me a way to improve.

So I was really pleased when Slowroast said he is considering competing in the *UK Barista Championships* next year. You'll learn a lot... and if there's anything I can do to help, I will.

There are others on here who could compete if they wanted. Doesn't have to be the UKBC. Latte art is popular on here. Has anyone ever considered entering the *UK Latte Art Championships*? "I'm not good enough" I hear. Of course you're not! But that's the point. You have a year to improve! I watched some of the competition this year, and I actually asked if I could compete at the last minute... but I was too late. There are people better at latte art than me on here. Why not have a think about it.

We also have some mean manual brewers. I watched the *Brewers Cup *last weekend. Seriously... this can be won by someone on this forum. I'd love to see that. I'd be happy to elaborate on what it entails, and the procedure and rules are on the SCAE-UK website. Don't forget how Keith O'Sullivan won it, and then went on to win the World Championships... and he is a home barista! Just a guy who regularly subscribed to Has Bean's In My Mug subscription, and sat at home with his little grinder and pouring kettle.

Then there's the *Cup Tasters Championships*. This one needs no preparation other than having the ability to tell the odd one out from three cups of coffee... eight times. Pitch up, take a slurp, pick the odd one out. Next. That's it. Lynsey Harley won it this year as a last second entrant, and she'd just had three beers and a sausage roll! (Granted, she is reputed to have a great palate, and is a qualified Q Grader). Couldn't you do this?

Do we have any Turkish Coffee lovers here? How about the *Ibrik Competition*. I'm not even sure whether there were any entrants this year TBH! Think about that... you're the only entrant. How are you going to lose?









And last but not least ... the *UK Amateur Barista Championships*. I mean... need I say more?

Check out http://www.scaeuk.com


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

A short term goal of mine is to get something resembling latte art on each pour before the Has Bean group barista training day at the end of June. Lookseehear will vouch for my complete and utter failure at the Extract day, and but I've persisted and this is one of my better efforts...










A bit wonky, and not quite enough milk in the pour, but a big improvement me thinks









Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Motivational words. Thank you.

Currently my goals are go acquire a decent grinder and espresso machine. Learn to tell the difference between under and over extracted coffee and to discern between coffee from different regions. Who know's after that - though I figure the basics are essential. Thinking about it, another goal is to identify the 'basics'.

I'm a techy minded kond of person. I appreciate the technical advice you all provide on these forums and in various personal blogs etc. Keep it coming - one day when I've understood the difference between my arse and my my elbow regarding the finer points of coffee, perhaps I can contribute something aspirational too.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Dan - I promise, latte art is within your grasp. There are tiny adjustments to technique that can make a big difference, and going to days like the Extract one, and other days that will undoubtedly happen via this forum, will seal the deal









Tryfan - you seem to have a methodological approach to things, like I do. You can see that there are lots of goals ahead and the most important one is the next one. One step at a time







I completely agree with you about "The Basics".. and yet it is also an elusive one. I'm constantly looking back at what I've learned... the basics... and questioning whether it is right or not. More often than not the things I thought were right are actually wrong. But the thing is, that doesn't mean they aren't a good stepping stone. It's like learning to snow plough in skiing... nobody skis that way once they get better, but it's a useful step in the learning process.

Distinguishing over and under extracted coffee by taste is VERY difficult though. I have a refractometer, which tells me when my brew is over or under, and usually I'll drink it before hand to see if I can tell. I'm getting better, but I'm still often very wrong. Sometimes it seems massively overextracted by taste, and actually it is under (although I can at least now tell when the extraction is 'correct'!). What is really useful is occasionally putting time aside to brew 3 or 4 coffees consecutively, each with a slightly finer grind (but the same ratio of grinds to water). Then you may well get one of them that will stand out.

Mate, every post on here from everyone is inspirational, aspiration and motivational







Let's keep posting!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thankyou for this post Mike, I have been thinking about it and this has made up my mind to train myself up and enter the brewers cup next year!

Might be cool for you to see an Übercosy go to the brewers cup too!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

That would be awesome!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Dan, the latte art looks like it's coming on a lot! I've refrained from posting the video from the extract day, but maybe there'll be one to post from the hasbean day if you keep improving


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. I'm going to persist and really get my shot quality up for the championships, I've got all the equipment and shall continue to invest.

I'm working through the "Italian roast" beans from Bella Barista, some interesting results, including a shot glass overflowing with crema before I even got a double ristretto out of it! Something I couldn't achieve with my PVL, even with Robusta packed beans... I love E61. The way it gets quite warm within 5 minutes of flicking the switch is incredible.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice post, as you say it's the only way to progress in anything is to set goals. For myself in regards coffee it's like some others here, progressing with Latté art and pulling better shots overall. If you push yourself hard enough you are sometimes surprised at the the results, I only wish I could listen to this myself sometimes lol


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

And for a great insight into competition prep...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I absolutely love that video. "What is at the core of coffee?". "More coffee".

So deadpan and well delivered


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Guys I totally forgot to tell you, I had a chat with Dave at Extract the other day after this thread and he will be my roaster and support me for next years brewers cup! I'll be working with him over the next year to get everything in shape for the competition and he also wants to host a Coffee, Cheese and Whiskey day for 10 people at the roastery, I just have to organise it and he will host, the idea is to all bring a Coffee, a Cheese and a bottle of whiskey under £40, Have a coffee session in the morning, cheeses for lunch and a round of whiskeys to finish! Anyone interested?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice! Cheese is my food passion and I love whiskey to boot - can you get them to move the roastery to London?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is travel an issue earle?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> Guys I totally forgot to tell you, I had a chat with Dave at Extract the other day after this thread and he will be my roaster and support me for next years brewers cup! I'll be working with him over the next year to get everything in shape for the competition and he also wants to host a Coffee, Cheese and Whiskey day for 10 people at the roastery, I just have to organise it and he will host, the idea is to all bring a Coffee, a Cheese and a bottle of whiskey under £40, Have a coffee session in the morning, cheeses for lunch and a round of whiskeys to finish! Anyone interested?


Is that all three under £40 as £40 would get you a bloody good cheese.

And just hope no one gets that cheese with the maggots in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> Guys I totally forgot to tell you, I had a chat with Dave at Extract the other day after this thread and he will be my roaster and support me for next years brewers cup! I'll be working with him over the next year to get everything in shape for the competition and he also wants to host a Coffee, Cheese and Whiskey day for 10 people at the roastery, I just have to organise it and he will host, the idea is to all bring a Coffee, a Cheese and a bottle of whiskey under £40, Have a coffee session in the morning, cheeses for lunch and a round of whiskeys to finish! Anyone interested?


Awesome news on the Brewers cup

If you'd said coffee, cheese and then craft beer or wine I would have said yes, I dont have a palate to appreciate whiskey


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"And just hope no one gets that cheese with the maggots in."

...as my Italian landlady used to say, "If the maggots no lika da cheese, da cheese a no good!". (Sorry, I'm awful at accents, that probably came out sounding Welsh...?).


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> Is travel an issue earle?


Maybe not actually, don't suppose it takes that long to get there from London.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a price limit on the whiskey, spend as much as you like on cheese and coffee! I'm thinking cheese wise I'll bring a couple and also a bottle of Moniack mead which is my favourite alcoholic bev and I would like to share its glory!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> It's a price limit on the whiskey, spend as much as you like on cheese and coffee! I'm thinking cheese wise I'll bring a couple and also a bottle of Moniack mead which is my favourite alcoholic bev and I would like to share its glory!


I'd certainly consider it.....but seeing as i don't drink i'd be taking up a space that some other cheesy-whisky coffee nut could fill.


----------

